# Radio Controlled Baby Pram



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

So i saw the movie poster of Rosemary's Baby and I thought "hey, make a radio controlled baby pram and have it chase after people with an eerie green glow coming from it and a baby's giggle"...great idea right? well I have NO clue about anything radio controlled...anyone good at it that can help me out? Here is a link of the movie poster and the actual baby pram that I own for my daughter.

Pram pictures by frstvamp1r - Photobucket


----------



## Welp (Aug 25, 2007)

Check out "Power Wheels" drive units on e-bay. Use 2 of them and set it up like a tank drive. (real rc speed controlers are $$) 

For control you can get a cheep 4 channel set (make sure it's surface frequency) and set the servos up to activate micro-switches to trip relays to drive the units. 

This way you can run a 12v lawn battery or power wheels type battery to drive the lights, sound and drive.


Welp


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

cool...thanks welp


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welp, would you go into more elaborate detail please? I'm extremely interested


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Sickie, more details about my idea or Welp's info?


----------



## Welp (Aug 25, 2007)

The "power wheel" drive units are a geared dc motor they would have enough tork to drive the pram. They normaly mount on the axle and directly drive the wheel. For motor control here is a link from RC tank group.

http://www.rctankcombat.com/articles/speed-control/

The MAG set up with micro switches is not that hard to do. It will provide a off , forward and reverse. But the speed is set by the voltage. And it does have a "Electronic brake"

With this simple type of motor control you can use 2 servos with no mixing to do a Tank type forward and reverse left and right..

hope this help some.

Welp


----------



## Welp (Aug 25, 2007)

Opps.. the Tri-Pact is what your looking for.. use the 2 servos to activate the micro switches.


----------

